# Another strange trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

July 26th. I picked up my grandson for a catfishing trip in my boat at 08:00. We got the boat in the river 08:45, but I noticed water coming in the back of the boat! So I had to get the boat back on to the trailer as quickly as possible before the water shorted out the batteries. We got the boat out and had to let the water drain out, the drain plug was missing!! I did have a spare drain plug to put on the boat anyway to save the day for fishing. We finally got on our way to fish at 09:15. We decided to try drift fishing this time. We got our lines in the water by 09:25.I headed boat up river on the Kentucky side, where the deep water is located. We worked our way up to right across the Little Miami River; there I took the boat over to try to net some Shad. Once again my efforts were no good, for I did not get one shad.

Once back on the Kentucky side I added more sinkers to our rods to keep the baits down. I was going very slowly with my motor up river again a slow current. There was an up river breeze that was refreshing. We drifted all the way up to the I 275 bridge before turning around. I did spot a fish here and there but not a group of them anywhere. We did not ever get a tap in all that time!
We then powered up the motor and headed back down river to a barge tie up on the Ohio side. I marked a few fish there so I anchored up around 11:00. We tried our luck there but no bites. Our next stop was at the upper end of a marina, but nothing hit our bait. My grandson suggested we buy some French fries for he caught fish there with them in the past. So went to the restaurant at the marina and got some French fries. We went back to that spot with our new bait 12:05. No hits on them but I did get 2 gar bites on sun heated hot dog chunks at 13:10

We packed it in and headed back to the ramp at 13:15. On our way back my fish finder start sounding off with a high pitch sound and I could not cut it off, never had that happen before! So it was a long day of more frustration than fun. I was very pleased to get the boat on the trailer and heading home. Both my grandson and I just said at least we tried.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

We must have passed each other Norb. Dave and I were out fishing on Thursday as well. Was a tough bite that day. We managed 12 fish but nothing bigger than 10 pounds. All drifting with skipjack and mooneye. Best speed for us was .9mph to 1.1 mph.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

fishdealer04 said:


> We must have passed each other Norb. Dave and I were out fishing on Thursday as well. Was a tough bite that day. We managed 12 fish but nothing bigger than 10 pounds. All drifting with skipjack and mooneye. Best speed for us was .9mph to 1.1 mph.





fishdealer04 said:


> We must have passed each other Norb. Dave and I were out fishing on Thursday as well. Was a tough bite that day. We managed 12 fish but nothing bigger than 10 pounds. All drifting with skipjack and mooneye. Best speed for us was .9mph to 1.1 mph.


I would love to have a day of 12 fish and a 10 pounder Just 2 gar bites was it on Saturday! Even my garndson was skunked!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

There was a SWOCC tournament on Saturday out of Schmidt. Winning weight was only 55 pounds. 2nd place was 53 pounds. We took 3rd place and big fish with 44 pounds and big fish of 23.5 pounds. Been tough fishing lately. The 23 pounder we had was very skinny and still beat up from the spawn. Just now starting to feed again I think.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

The one Flat I caught on Friday was very beat up. Hopefully they turn on soon


----------

